# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  nuttige indo voor u

## kritiekggz

Lees meer: http://behappyverbeterggz.webnode.nl/

Verbeter de geestelijke gezond van alle mensen dan zijn de mensen weer gelukkig.
Ongelukkige mensen hebben vaak een psychisch probleem, vaak hebben ze dat zelf niet eens door, ze vinden het ongelukkig zijn normaal...
Gelukkige mensen zorgen voor een goede en fijne maatschappij.
Gelukkige mensen zijn gezond, lichamelijk en geestelijk.
Hart problemen, overgewicht en hoge bloeddruk hebben vaak ook te maken met psychische problemen.
Gelukkige mensen doen het positieve.
Hoeveel ellende er is door geestelijke problemen in deze maatschappij, onnodig allemaal.
Geestelijke gezondheid is een grondrecht voor iedereen
Geef de patient zelf deze keuze of men pillen wil slikken of een behandeling wil volgen. Bij de huisarts wordt je totaal niet voorgelicht, ik werd naar PSYQ gestuurd en ik wist niet eens wat de bedoeling was van mijn behandeling, dat werd allemaal geheim gehouden, als ik het allemaal geweten had wat PSYQ met mij deed dan was ik meteen weggelopen bij PSYQ. Zwakke patienten die niet weerbaar zijn worden zo behandeld bij PSYQ, schandalig toch.


Lees meer: http://behappyverbeterggz.webnode.nl/

----------


## Flogiston

Lees ook dit artikel en dit artikel.

----------

